# propagating recessive reds



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a recessive red male, and I want to breed more of his color. How can I do this? Will I breed him to another RR, or another color?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I really like the recessive yellow color and I've done alot of research on this color. If you want to breed more RR then you need to mate it to another bird. All offspring will get their looks from the hen but will all carry RR. Now if you have dilute in your gene pool you can create recessive yellow, which is only the dilute of recessive red. Okay now you have three options to create RR with this F1 generation. First you can buy another RR or RR carrier to mate to these. Second you can breed them together and get 1/4 of their offspring as RR. Or Third you can breed them back to the Father and get half of the squabs as RR. 
Study this: http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/recessive_red/
and if you get interesting in RY study this dilute table: http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/dilute/


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

This is great! I'll study it. Thanks.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Recessive Red*

I don't think there is a prettier clor (except for almond) than RR and RY. In my opinion the "best" solution is to find the best color RR you can find and mate to your bird. Many "uniproved reds" show blue or lack the intensity of good RR. I have both reds and yellow rollers and use the reds into yellows every couple of generations and it seems to help maintain a good intense yellow. The yellow doesn't do anything for the red color, in fact you want to avoid breeding any of your RR that show lightened winfg and tail feathers.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

will those with light areas mess with the pureness of the color? Are there different shades of reds?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

lostflight said:


> will those with light areas mess with the pureness of the color? Are there different shades of reds?


Frank Mosca (bluecheck) has a great site that you should look through. Here's the rr page. http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/recessivered.html


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

its a good link


----------

